# OK to freeze pork butt/shoulder?



## jdsmith (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm smoking a pork butt for pulled pork as we speak.  The grocery store has these for 99 cents/lb right now.  If this turns out well for me, I'd like to buy a few more while they're cheap.  Question is, is it ok to freeze these, then thaw them back out to cook/smoke?  I thought I read that you shouldn't freeze ribs somewhere. (is that true?  And if so, is the same true for these?)  I know sometimes freezing steaks makes them not as good once you cook them.  I'd rather pay a few cents extra a pound when I want to cook/smoke one than buy on sale and freeze them and not have as good of quality meat to deal with when I thaw it out.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 18, 2009)

You can freeze ribs, butts, and even beef roast without too much change in flavor when you smoke them. As for grilling, fresh may hold an edge. I nor my frriends/family have ever noticed the difference in ribs, butts, ot beef roast. It's all in the taste buds my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 19, 2009)

I hope you can freeze ribs cause theres about 6 racks in my freezer right now. I freeze everything cause I find a good deal and I buy alot of my meat that way. I'll be ready for a hurricane to hit here we will be eating like kings.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 19, 2009)

A month or so ago my Sister picked up a few picnics that were really cheap and tossed them in the freezer for me to smoke at a later time, they thawed them and I trimmed and rubbed and they were perfectly fine after they came off the smoker.


----------



## alx (Sep 19, 2009)

What they said................


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 19, 2009)

Another vote for buy while on sale 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I often buy butts and briskets by the case to get a better price and freeze them with no problems. I've also done it with ribs, roasts and lots of other stuff with no problems oh and I even freeze steaks sometimes


----------



## gnubee (Sep 19, 2009)

DITTO!


----------



## smokin' dick (Sep 19, 2009)

Probably just coincidence, but my best tasting and juiciest butts have been ones that have been frozen first.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 19, 2009)

Got two freezers full a beef an pork right now.  Can't buy the ribs I use in the winter, so stock up fer the season.

It makes the meat a bit more tender in my opinion as the freezin breaks down some of the tissue.  As fer affetin the taste, I ain't never noticed a lick a difference between em.  

Sure is lots more convienient havin em in the freezer an not fightin all the goons at the store to get what ya wan't!

Sales er great fer fillin up the freezer.  I buy butt's 100 pounds at a time while on sale, get the pork loins fer CB while there on sale to.  Stock up on a couple, never know when the urge will hit to cure up another CB!


----------



## jdsmith (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks for the answers folks.  Just wanted to run it past ya'll on here, since most of you are more experienced at this than I am.  I did thaw out some beef flat iron steaks and cook them up last weekend with good results.  I got a friend of a friend at the grocery store who tipped me off when they had some about to expire and had them marked down to 99 cents a pound from $5.99 originally.  I now have 50 lbs of flat iron in the freezer


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 19, 2009)

LOLOL..That's assuming u can find your smoker after it hits !


----------



## chefrob (Sep 19, 2009)

freezing meat is an industry standard.........just picked up some $.99 butt myself.


----------



## okie joe (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes, I freeze here.....and smoke for the Freezer.Smoke up a Mess and freeze PPork....Loin...ribs... pull off before they are quite done...Foil them  and vac seal....Like to have some on hand for a fast meal.....still better than Store boughtn.

I do mine dry and add BBQ Sauce at table.


----------

